# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  lose iskustvo sa Smib.net

## Aneta

U internetskoj trgovini Smib sam do sada narucivala 3 puta. Prva dva su bila ok - paket je dosao brzo i sve je bilo u redu, ali treca narudzba... jos traje... :Sad:  
Narucila sam neke stvari 26.11 i do sada paket nije stigao. Da li moram napomenuti da su tamo bili neki pokloni za sv. Nikolu... 
Kad paket nije stigao na sv. Nikolu poslala sam njima mail da ih pitam sta se to dogodilo sa mojom narudzbom. Brzo je stigao odgovor da su imali nekih problema sa izdavacem i sl., ali evo sad su poslali paket. Ja ga i dalje nisam dobila a na mom racunu u smib-u stoji da moja narudzba i dalje ima status "zaprimljene narudzbe":/  
Prije Bozica sam im ponovo poslala mail, ali nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Danas ponovo sam njima pisala i vidjet cemo.
Od svega toga najvise me nervira to da se nitko nije sjetio obavijestiti me da imaju nekih problema sa robom i da zbog toga trebam odluciti da li hocu cekati cijelu narudzbu ili hocu da mi posalju ovo sto imaju odmah, a ostatak kasnije. Ne svida mi se onakav odnos prema musteriji i zao mi je da mi se to dogodili bas sa Smib-om, jer inace volim njihov internetshop.

----------


## koalica

Joj, takve stvari i mene izbace iz takta. Dogodilo mi se slično sa jednom drugom e-trgovinom, 2 puta su mi govorili da su mi poslali a nikad niš. Pa sam ih ja fino oprala preko maila i rekla da mi to više ne treba i da se ne trude slati, da sam razočarana i blabla..........i nazvala me žena u panici i na kraju je ispalo da je zapravo kriva bila pošta a ne oni. Pošta uporno nije dostavljala paket  :/ 
Ono što želim reći da je najbolje to s njima riješiti i da možda čak i postoji objašnjenje  :/  I lijepo im za početak otkažeš narudžbu i kažeš im sve što ti je na srcu   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Aneta, kakve veze ovo ima na PDF-om "Sve o pelenama i (ne)korištenju istih? 

Ukoliko imaš primjedbe na kvalitetu pelena uvijek možeš otvoriti topic ili o tome razgovarati na nekom koji je već otvoren, a probleme s isporukom naručenih stvari rješavaš sa pošiljaocem/poštom ovisno o tome tko ih je uzrokovao. Ovaj topic ću zaključati.

----------

